
Beware of Disqus - patleeman
https://medium.com/@patrickleenyc/beware-of-disqus-17fb58cfab10
======
patleeman
Author here.

If you know of any other sites that use Disqus, please send me a link. I'm
trying to gather up other domains to do a deeper dive and see how far this
goes.

------
coolbreeze
Gross. I'll have to look into this.

